# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  میشه بعد از اتمام دروس عمومی کنکور پاسخبرگو تحویل داد؟

## tiina

سلام دوستان خداقوت

من برای امادگی سرجلسه کنکور هنر هم که روز قبله ثبت نام کردم و فقط میخام عمومیا رو جواب بدم 
حالا سوالم اینه
میشه بعد از اتمام دروس عمومی ( حالا نه دقیقا بعد از اتمام چند دقیقه بعدش) از سرجلسه بلند شم؟

----------


## awmir79

حدود 10 دقیقه یا بیشتر باید بشینید خودشون اعلام میکنن

----------


## khazan

آره میشه

----------

